# DT466 batteries not getting a charge from new alternator?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello everyone! I've ran into a weird problem with my dt466(e, 1995) International. She's sat for about a week and temps here are 50's days, 40's nights and we're on the coast about a mile from the ocean.

Went to start her and the beeps that go off while warming up (glowplugs) before cranking the engine were not the usual noise but a higher pitch beep. The voltage gage (think that is the name) says she's at 12 (black area) when she usually sits just over 14 (green area). She did start without a hitch though, ran her for about 15 minutes before turning her off.

Tested the batteries and they appear good. Tested the nearly new alternator (6 mth old) and it seems that it isn't sending power to batteries. Maybe. Not sure I did it right and the meter I'm using is an analog, which someone told me isn't accurate enough. 

Anyone have suggestions what to test or try or look into?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have good access to the rear of the alternator: With the engine running, hold a small screwdriver or knife blade close to the rear bearing of the alt. If it is working, the screwdriver/knife will be pulled against the alternator housing. (electromagnetic field)


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Usually an Alternator will put out about 13 to 15 volts. With the vehicle running , I usually check across the battery, the voltage should read as stated above. If you are reading 12 volts or lower, the alternator is not charging. Now, I would check all my connections on the battery, the wires to the alternator. If all seems well, the alternator is bad. I am used to working on GM products, so if there is a voltage regulator that is not in the alternator, like the GM vehicles are, then you may have an issue with the voltage regulator.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The DT466 has two batteries in parallel. If one of the batteries has a major problem that problem can cause the entire charging system to malfunction. Check each battery separately before going deeper into the charging system.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Couldn't get to the spot on the alternator, drats. 

Did hookup the batteries individually to a charger and test, one was full, one was tiny bit low. 

Will be in town probably tomorrow so will grab a digital multimeter. 

I still can't find a clear guide how to test the alternator with a multimeter (that is what I need to do, right?).


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Managed to get to the back of the alt and it is magnetic still. Digital multimeter reads the batteries at 13, individually. 

Beep sounds fine with fully topped off batteries. When running the engine for a bit the meter on the dashboard (still not sure what that thing is called) shows going from 12 to just inside the green area. Shouldn't it charge more than that? Or faster?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

With the motor running, put the digital meter on DC VOLTS. Put the neg lead of the meter on the negative of the battery and the positive lead on the positive of the battery. You should read above 13 volts to say, 15 volts. Try each battery.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

That meter is not an amp meter. It is a volt meter. Following the cranking of the engine it is common for the volt meter to indicate as you described. From what you described I think everything is OK.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

mine does the same after sitting for the weekend, starts off at 12 then climbs too 14. 28 degrees here most mornings!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

We took her out for a test run yesterday.

When we left the batteries showed a 12.7 voltage on a multimeter. As she drove the dash panel voltmeter showed 12 with occasional dips when she ran blinkers or brakelights. When we stopped the batteries were down to 12.45 on the multimeter, letting her idle while See was in the store the batteries went back up to 12.58. Back at the campground she's running a the same. Setting them up on a charger now.

All I have for testing now is a digital multimeter (without an amp testing setting). Any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

when running i would expect 13. something volts, check alternator or connections,


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Have u load tested each battery? The battery can show full charge when charged but will draw the other battery down. I have one sitting on bench that shows full charge but runs to 8 as soon as it has load.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Each battery shows as at full, even after a sitting the last week. When running (idling) the batteries show fine until using lights or blinkers, etc, then it drops to 12.1

We are taking her in to check soon, but would like to see if we can figure this out. Might save some money. 

One thing that keeps popping up in other avenues of research to test is the voltage regulator (Supposed to tell the alternator to kick in/increase output). That it could be a separate unit, or part of the alternator depending on your model, and that it is a common cause of problems when the alternator is actually working. 
Does anyone know where that would be on this model? Trying to minimize the amount of time spent in the shop.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

On Dec 6 2011 I told you everything is OK. Your inputs tonight support my previous position. You need to find something that is broken to fret over. Do some in depth research on batteries and alternators and voltage regulators and you will eventually come to the same conclusion. The components in the voltage regulator have a tolerance. The minor voltage reading differences could be from the regulator design or the components used. The batteries are staying up. Everything is OK.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Problem solved. 
A recap for others that have similar problems. Batteries weren't getting a proper charge but alternator seemed to be working so after numerous talks with mechanics and forum folks, it was most often guessed the regulator was the problem. 
After taking the vehicle to two shops in town, one an alternator specialist, we found that to be the problem. Our dt466 diesel international had a relatively new (6mth) old alternator which has the regulator inside. The alt was a "private label" from International, which we were told by a Int dealer this particular one tends to have regulator failures. 

Replacing the alt with a brand new one fixed the problem of it sometimes not charging the batteries or charging barely enough. 


Good thing for us is the alt was under warranty so total cost to replace was $30 (loved that...no full hour rate charge), took 15 minutes. 

Hope this helps others with similar problems!!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

no suggestions, but I wish I could stuff that big straight 6 in my pickup lol. ...with a 9 speed Eaton behind it


----------

